

Introducing Glimp, real time footage through your phone - samuelkhella

Glimp -coming from &#x27;Glimpse&#x27;- is our new way of giving our users access to real time footage of what’s happening now around the world. Whether it is an event, concert, news or a social trending topic. By taking a glimp, check in, add the description and air it so that your friends and whole world gets to explore it. A glimp is a 24 second video that you record when you instantly want to share the moment. For example, you can see what’s happening in a certain conference, Beyoncé concert , football match or night club through people taking glimps there. It is a map based application where you roam the world and choose where you want to see glimps. Moreover, smart search helps you to look for a certain user, hash tag or location (locations are powered by Foursquare). You can follow your friends and other users that air interesting glimps. So how do we guarantee it is live and not old post? Simply any glimp is taken through the app only and live for all users on map and user’s profile only for 12 hours and then it disappears. To show appreciation you can ‘airplus’ a glimp and that automatically gives the glimp more minutes to stay on the map with maximum limit of 24 hours. 
Our alpha version is now ready and we would be happy to know your feedback by sending it to your iPhone. Our beta version will be on the app store in couple of weeks. You can visit our website at www.glimpnow.com and Facebook page at www.facebook.com&#x2F;Glimpnow
======
samuelkhella
Dear Belal, I appreciate your question and I know it is a concern, that's why
it is in the FAQ on our website. According to our privacy policy, location
will be accessed if and only if you are posting a glimp to assure location
accuracy and information reliability. You can check the Privacy Policy and FAQ
at www.glimpnow.com

------
belal92
Seems interesting, though I see how a lot of people will be concerned with
privacy since its a location based app. So does your app keep track of the
user's location all the time?

